# Shine on you crazy diamond...



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2006)

Hab ich gar nicht mitgekriegt, dass Syd Barrett gestorben ist ...
http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/22/0,3672,3955638,00.html


----------



## Stalker2002 (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Shine on you crazy diamond...*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich gar nicht mitgekriegt, dass Syd Barrett gestorben ist ...



Muttu Heise OTF lesen, dort blieb das nicht unbemerkt.

MfG
L.


----------



## DNA2 (22 Juli 2006)

*Wish You Were Here*

... auch sonst: Wen's interessierte, der hat's mitbekommen.

Immerhin kam die Nachricht parallel zum deutschen Launch der p.u.l.s.e.-DVD, 12 Jahre nach dem Konzert, mit einem guten Extra-Wish-You-Were-Here, als PF in die Rocj'n'Roll-Hall-of-Fame aufgenommen wurde und zwei Bandmitglieder als "playing different tunes" entschuldigt wurden ...

Gute Scheibe, zu Recht DVD-Nr.1. 

Traurige Parallele ...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Shine on you crazy diamond...*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich gar nicht mitgekriegt, dass Syd Barrett gestorben ist ...
> http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/22/0,3672,3955638,00.html



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=10802144&forum_id=100851

*schnüff*

Dotsili


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Shine on you crazy diamond...*

Du??? Ich staune


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 September 2008)

*AW: Shine on you crazy diamond...*

The next in line



> Der britische Musiker und Mitbegründer der Rockband Pink Floyd, Richard Wright, ist tot. Der frühere Keyboarder und Sänger der legendären Band erlag im Alter von 65 Jahren einem kurzen, schweren Krebsleiden






> Sitting in a club with so many fools
> Playing to rules
> Trying to impress but feeling rather empty
> I had another drink
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2008)

*AW: Shine on you crazy diamond...*

Remember a Day
(Wright) 4:33

Remember a day before today
A day when you were young.
Free to play alone with time
Evening never came.
Sing a song that can't be sung
Without the morning's kiss
Queen - you shall be it if you wish
Look for your king
Why can't we play today
Why can't we stay that way

Climb your favorite apple tree
Try to catch the sun
Hide from your little brother's gun
Dream yourself away
Why can't we reach the sun
Why can't we blow the years away
Blow away
Blow away
Remember
Remember

Apropos "remember". Gebt mal bei youtube "End of the beginning Pink Floyd" ein (watch?v=XYRwpG0ZYR4). Das hatte nichts von überfrachteten elektronischen Effekten und Spielereien, einfach nur einfach schön :schluchz: (ebenso übrigens wie die Originalfassung von _The Great Gig In The Sky_, wie diese beispielsweise bei der 72er Tour noch gespielt wurde --> Rainbow Theatre Februar 1972, Hokkaido/Osaka/... März 1972)
Das hat klein aka damals erheblich musikalisch geprägt... (und hat als Klavierfassung sogar akas Mama zu Tränen gerührt, die sonst den musikalischen Vorlieben des Sohnemanns eher _Vierundzwanzig Teile von nichts_ abgewinnen konnte)


----------



## KatzenHai (16 September 2008)

*AW: Shine on you crazy diamond...*

Oder die Eröffnung seines Klassikers "The Great Gig In The Sky":



> "And I am not frightened of dying, any time will do,
> I don't mind. Why should I be frightened of dying?
> There's no reason for it, you've gotta go sometime."


Nun, da haben die Beatles, Jimi, Elvis und die anderen wieder einen Keyboarder ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2008)

*AW: Shine on you crazy diamond...*

Beatles? Elvis? Nöö, der macht eine Band mit Jimi Hendrix, Jim Morrison, Kurt Cobain und ... the dark side of (Keith) Moon. Im Moment proben sie den "Nile Song" (watch?v=sup-MP4HuaU)


----------



## KatzenHai (16 September 2008)

*AW: Shine on you crazy diamond...*

Syd und Rick? Nö ...

Aber jetzt wird's nix mit dem Konzert auf der Monschauer Burg 2009. Schade schade.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2008)

*AW: Shine on you crazy diamond...*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Aber jetzt wird's nix mit dem Konzert auf der Monschauer Burg 2009. Schade schade.


lol
Ich habe heute übrigens meinem kleinen Sohn Pink Floyd vorgespielt. Ich hab alles versucht, aber ihm gefiel nur "The Gnome". Allerdings habe ich ihn dazu animieren können, wie wild mit mir auf "One of these days" durchs Wohnzimmer zu flippen. Mit 'nem chinesischen Gong, auf dem er dann immer draufhauen durfte. Die Nachbarn werden wohl leicht erstaunt gewesen sein 

PS:
watch?v=dMUfYiIBVGk
(Echoes mit Rick & Dave. "Echoes" ist übrigens eines der wenigstens Musikstücke, die der Herr aka auflegen darf, wenn er mit der Frau aka, also, äääh, naja, was wollte ich jetzt eigentlich *räusper*)


----------

